
Ask HN: Help Looking to find the x,y,z coordinates of a point in a room - WheelsAtLarge
I need to find the X,Y,Z coordinates in a room. Don&#x27;t know where to start. As always, the cheaper the better.<p>Thought about wifi or bluetooth marker with 3 detectors in the room for triangulation but that&#x27;s as far as I can go. I&#x27;m thinking the marker in the room should be less than a few dollars to make  but the detectors can be much more expensive. The tolerance should be somewhere with in an inch but at this time feet would be helpful.<p>Are there any commercial product that I can use?
======
sharemywin
[http://www.robotshop.com/blog/en/arduino-5-minute-
tutorials-...](http://www.robotshop.com/blog/en/arduino-5-minute-tutorials-
lesson-4-ir-distance-sensor-push-button-2-3637)

also, check out ultra sonic sensors

------
WheelsAtLarge
Thanks. Very useful.

